# Animaniacs: Good Idea/Bad Idea compilation



## Swordlady (Aug 10, 2006)

For you Animaniacs fans: 




I recently bought the first Animaniacs DVD set.  Definitely one of the best cartoons...ever.


----------



## Kacey (Aug 10, 2006)

I always liked that cartoon... and Good Idea/Bad Idea was one of my favorite segments.  Poor Grandfather.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 10, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> For you Animaniacs fans: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8PhzrmBgMI
> 
> I recently bought the first Animaniacs DVD set. Definitely one of the best cartoons...ever.


 
I love the Animaniacs!

To bad where I am at I cannot watch video. 

But will look this up when I get back home.

Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2006)

Always liked Yakko Wakko and Dot. Which of course leads to Pinky and the Brain. 

Thanks for posting this


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2006)

Narf!inky1:


:yakko: :hellonurs :wakko:


----------



## Carol (Aug 10, 2006)

w00000t!!!!

Animaniacs Complilations!!

Animaniacs smilies!!  

:hellonurs :wakko: :scratchy: :yakko: inky1:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was going to report this post in bad taste but all you people love the animaniac, so I'll just say I do not understand the enjoyment in that cartoon.
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 10, 2006)

I love the show.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 11, 2006)

Read the ending credits of the episodes if you can. They always slip in something for the parents to laugh over. I think I am going to get the DVDs just so that I can have a program to watch with my kids.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I was going to report this post in bad taste but all you people love the animaniac, so I'll just say I do not understand the enjoyment in that cartoon.
> Terry



Much of the humor in Animaniacs is directed towards adults; I'm pretty sure the many pop culture references goes over most kids' heads.  Think of it as a modernized version of Bugs Bunny and friends, which has more than its share of sophisticated humor.

Oh yeah...Animaniacs was BIG among the college crowd.  I was in my junior year when it came out, but sadly missed out most of the episodes.  One of my brothers and his roommate watched Animaniacs religiously, even taping most of the segments.

And thanks for adding the Animaniacs smileys, Bob!  Something new to play with.  But where is Dot and the Brain?  :yakko: :wakko: 

NARF!  inky1:


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 11, 2006)

The Great Wakkoratti rules!:wakko: 
Of course, I wouldn't mind dropping a 50-ton anvil on a mime as well..


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok I watched it again and it did have some funny stuff in it so It must have been good, sorry for the earlier post but I just never got into it at that particular time>
Terry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 11, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> And thanks for adding the Animaniacs smileys, Bob!  Something new to play with.  But where is Dot and the Brain?  :yakko: :wakko:
> 
> NARF!  inky1:



haven't found them yet.  Soon as I do, I'll add em


----------



## matt.m (Aug 11, 2006)

I was in the Marine Corps when the show was big.  We either watched or tapped the cartoon as much as we could.

"Hey brain what do you wanna do tonight?"  
"Same thing we do every night Pinky...(Insert sinister laugh)...Plan to take over the world.

Hey who here besides me liked Heckle and Jeckle.  It made fun of pop culture and animation in a way bugs just didn't do.

It is like Wren and Stimpy were what paved the way for Beavis and Butthead, without Beavis and Butthead there would be no South Park.


----------



## Don Roley (Aug 11, 2006)

We need a Brain smily just so that people can use it as they say, "I', afraind I'm going to have to hurt you now Pinky..."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 11, 2006)

Pinky, are you thinking what I'm thinking?

Um....I think so Brain, but me and Pippi Longstocking? What would the children look like?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 12, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Pinky, are you thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> Um....I think so Brain, but me and Pippi Longstocking? What would the children look like?


 
Pinky, are you thinking what I'm thinking?

Sure Brain, you go get the panty hose and I will get the battery cables.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 14, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Pinky, are you thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> Um....I think so Brain, but me and Pippi Longstocking? What would the children look like?


 
15 min later

"You're right Brain.  It doesn't matter what they'd look like...they'd be luv'd."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 14, 2006)

stone_dragone said:
			
		

> 15 min later
> 
> "You're right Brain. It doesn't matter what they'd look like...they'd be luv'd."



YES!!!

Are You Pondering What I'm Pondering?
I think so brain, but how are we going to get the bacon flavoring into the pencils?"


----------

